# the last 2 weeks...



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

the last two weeks brought about the demise of three sick fish (Mushu Benny and Rayne)
Ive had to euthanise two (Nero and Bronxie)
and Teddy died with no apparent reason.

Sick fish were sick leading up to demises no other fish have been sick or showed signs of sicknesses.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

That's happened to me before  I felt like such a bad fish owner even though I was taking good care of them. 

good luck with your other fish


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks copper.


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

But they were loved & well-cared-for. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss, Abby.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks guys Im sad to say spongebob Yes my little fantastic yello lad joined those before him and pippin isnt looking too crash hot. done full water changes on tanks as well as moved fish around so hopefully no more deaths.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

May be forum can help you to find out what was wrong?
 How big is the tank? Haw much, how often do you change the water? What is the temperature? How much you feed them?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

ANHEL123 said:


> May be forum can help you to find out what was wrong?
> How big is the tank? Haw much, how often do you change the water? What is the temperature? How much you feed them?


Its ok ive been in the game long enough to sort issues out, the tanks 8 bay divided custom built i think off the top of my head its 60 liters, gets 2 small wc/top ups a week and one large, temp sits at 28ish depending on the heat (im in australia) if the temp gets too hot i leave lights off and if need be ill float a ziplock bag of ice in it. and i feed them once a day either: betta pellets (3 each) micro pellets (small amount) then i also have frozen brine shrimp, daphnia and blood worms i mix into feed schedule.

all water paramiters are good and normal all fish were over one yr old


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I always afraid to put them together because i am afraid if one get sick then can contaminate another one. I always have Aquarium salt and Epsom salt and medications at home just in case , but luckily never use it yet. I don't have any bettas less than 2.3-2.5 years old. My oldest one about approx will be soon i think 4 years old


Also if you had 2 bettas died i think you need to change the water in case they had bacterial or fungal infection. Or just keep eye on them make sure they will not develop any physical symptoms.
I also learned that the warmer the water the more chance of the infections. So i think if your water very warm then you need more water changes.


----------

